# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Sallata juaj e preferuar? Receta e saj

## Resto

shrimp sallat :
-----------------
shrimp sallat whith kroisan bread.marrim karkalecat te zier pak jo shume me pak cajun spacy pastaj i presim ne copa te vogla edhe i hedhim majonez pak chiken base qeke te grira imet speca te pjekura ne furre po edhe keto te grira ne copa te vogla celery stiks te grira ne copa te vogla pak mustard pak piper kripe edhe i perziejme mire e mire kjo mund ta serviresh me white bread weat bread ray bread ose kroisan bread e cil eshte me e perdorshem ne sezon vere .thanku you per vemendjen here tjeter do tju tregoj me shume per dicka specile po te doni mund te me pyesni ne emailin tim visim2002@yahoo.com jeni te mire pritur .ok bye bye nga visi

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Resto

sallate  e perdorshme ne sezon vere ;
kjo sallate permban romaine domate speca ne furre te pjekur rosted croutons mushrooms red onion e cila shoqerohet me roasted red peper vinaigrette .eshte nje sallate qe kam steak edhe shrimp edhe i hedhim dressing siper thanku per vemendjen nga visi  mund te me shkruani per hollesi te me tejshme visim2002@yahoo.com bye bye :perqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Fiori

*Sallatat, gjellët e ftohta dhe mezet!* 

Eshtë mirë që sallatat të përgatiten pothuajse çdo ditë, sepse ato janë burimi kryesor i vitaminave, kripërave minerale, acideve organike. Ato përmirësojnë oreksin e njeriut dhe ndihmojnë në përvetësimin e produkteve të tjera nga organizmi. Që të ruhet aroma, ngjyra natyrale dhe vitaminat e perimeve, sallatat përgatiten jo më tepër se 10-15 minuta para vënies në tavolinë. Në përgjithësi ju hidhet vaj i përzier me uthull, kripë e piper i zi i bluar. Në disa sallata, për tu dhënë shije më tepër, shtohen hudhra të shtypura. 

Sallatat zbukurohen zakonisht nga perimet me të cilat janë përgatitur, si p.sh. me feta tranguili, karota të ziera, vezë të ziera, domate, "të cilat priten bukur dhe vendosen në mënyrë simetrike duke i dhënë asaj një pamje tërheqëse. Mund të shtohen gjithashiu gjethe të sallatës jeshile ose degëza majdanozi.

Ndonjë dallim ndërmjet mezeve të ftohta dhe gjellëve të ftohta nuk ka. I njëjti prodhim mund të përoret edhe si gjellë edhe si meze, me të vetmin ndryshim se mezja është në sasi më "të vogël dhe shpeshherë jepet pa garniturë ose me ndonjë garniturë të vogël.

Mezet mund të jenë të ftohta dhe të nxehta. Mezet e ftohta janë rostoja, proshuta, sallami, peshku i zier, sardelet e konservuara me limon, cironkat etj




p.s. Visi, recetat po me pelqejne shume, sidomos kjo e sallatave qe ka brenda dhe karkaleca deti  :buzeqeshje:  Por do ishte me mire ti shkruaje vetem shqip recetat se keshtu une po ngaterrohem. Çfarë eshte "romaine" ?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Resto

FIORI degjo lal romaine eshte nje lloj sallate jeshile e perdoshme ne restorantet amerikane.thanku per veshrimin e specialeve te mia  pacim  :perqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## elda

Te lutem  shprehu shqip se nuk i kuptojme te gjitha hollesirat.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Resto

elda ca nuk kupton sallate jeshile me kerpurdha te regjura qepe te kuqe domate me copa buke te pejkur ne furre ja hedhin siper kjo permban edhe mish edhe karkaleca quhet ne shqip sallate me mish edhe karkaleca ok elda muahhhhh me shkruaj po deshe ndihme pacim

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Fiori

*Meze e kombinuar me sallatë jeshile.*

Për një pjatancë për 8-10 persona nevojitet
Sallatë jeshile 500 gr, 
sallam 150 gr, 
kaçkavall
150 gr, 
gjuhë ose proshutë 150 gr, 
vaj 3-4 lugë gjelle,
uthull 2-3 lugë gjelle, 
kripë, piper, majdanoz sipas deshirës.

Sallata jeshile e grirë hollë vendoset në mes të pjatës; rreth e përqark saj vihet sallam sipas dëshirës, djath kaçkavall, gjuhë e zier ose proshutë e prerë hollë. Në kohën e ngrënies sallata spërkatet me vaj e uthull të përzier me kripë dhe me piper.

_Shënim: Po në këtë mënyrë mund të përgatiten dhe shumë meze të tjera të përziera, duke vendosur në mes ndonjë sallatë të stinës, si tranguj, ullinj, turshi të ndrysh-me etj. Rreth e qark vendosen roduktet e lartpërmendura duke zëvendësuar njëri-tjetrin sipas mundësisë._



*Sallate jeshile*

Për 500 gr. sallatë jeshile duhen:
vaj 3-4 lugë gjelle,
uthull 2 lugë gjelle, 
kopër 4-5 fije, 
qepë 2-3 copë
dhe kripë.

Sallata jeshile pastrohet nga fletët e dëmtuara, ndahet në gjethe, dhe zhytet në sasi të madhe uji për tu larë. Është mirë të mbahet gjysmë ore në ujë; pastaj të kullohet dhe të zhytet përsëri në ujë të pastër. Në këtë mëyrë uji ndërrohet 3-4 herë derisa të dalë i kulluar.

Sallata e larë pritet 10-15 minuta para ngrënies, sepse në rast të kundërt ajo vyshket dhe humbet pamjen e saj të freskët. Sallata pritet në fije të holla, në këtë mënyrë bëhet më e bukur dhe më e shijshme. Në fund spërkatet me vaj, uthull, kripë dhe kopër të grirë hollë; përzihet me
kujdes me dy pirunj dhe vendoset në mes të pjatës. Sipër i hidhen qepë të njoma të grira hollë.



*Sallate me laker te bardhe*

Për 500 gr lakër duhen
vaj 3-4 lugë gjelle, 
uthull 2 lugë gjelle,
kripë, 
sheqer 
dhe 2-3 fije majdanoz

Për sallatë përdoret lakra e ëmbël. Koka e lakrës pastrohet nga gjethet e dëmtuara, shpëlahet, pritet përgjysmë ose në katërsh dhe duke mbajtur koçanin pritet në fije të holla. Më pas spërkatet me kripë, piper të kuq, dhe pak sheqer. Shtypet derisa të lëshojë lëng, perzihet me vaj e uthull dhe vendoset në pjatë. Për ta zbukuruar i hidhet majdanoz i grirë hollë. 

Kjo sallatë mund të përgatitet dhe ndryshe. Lakra e prerë hollë vendoset në tenxhere, i shtohet kripë dhe uthull. Pastaj ngrohet e përzihet derisa të shihet se eshtë zbutur pak. Lihet të ftohet dhe rregullohet me vaj e uthull.



*Sallate me lulelakër*

Për 500 gr lulelakër duhen
vaj 3-4 lugë gjelle,
limom 1 kokërr mesatare, 
piper,
kripë.

Për këtë sallatë zgjidhen lulelakra të bardha dhe të dendura. Lulelakra pastrohet nga gjethet jeshile e koçanët, lahet dhe vihet për tu zier në ujë të vluar me kripë. Që të ziejë në të njëjtën kohë, koçanët që janë të mëdhenj, ndahen në 2-3 pjesë. Pasi të jenë zier ndahen në lule të veçanta, vendosen në pjatë dhe spërkaten me vaj,lëng limoni ose limontoz të shkrirë në ujë; në fund i shtohet kripë e piper i zi.



*Sallatë me rradhiqe*

Për 500 gr radhiqe duhen:
vaj 3-4 lugë, 
limon 1 kokërr mesatare, 
kripë

Radhiqet e pastruara dhe të lara mirë zihen në ujë të vluar me kripë për 10 mmuta. Pasi të kenë zier kullo-
hen, priten dhe vendosen në pjatë. Përsipër i hidhet vaj ulliri, lëng limoni dhe kripë.



*Sallatë me spinaq*

Për 500 gr spinaq duhen
vaj 3-4 lugë gjelle,
limon 1 kokërr, 
kripë,
qepë 2 kokrra, 
disa thelpinj hudhra.

Spinaqi i pastruar dhe i larë mirë përvëloliet për 3-4 minuta në ujë të valuar me kripë, i kullohet uji, pritet në copa të vogla dhe mund të përdoret në mënyrë të thjeshtë si radhiqet (d.m.th. duke i spërkatur me vaj e lëng limoni) ose përzihet me qepë të skuqura dhe kur vihet në pjatë i hidhen hudhra të grira imët ose të shtypura.



*Sallatë endivi*

 Për 500 gr sallate duhen
vaj 3-4 lugë,
limon 1 kokërr, 
kripë

Sallata endivi është pak e hidhur, por vlerën ushqimore e ka njëlloj si sallata e freskët. Përgatitet si sallata jeshile d.m.th. grihet hollë dhe spërkatet me kopër, vaj e uthull ose më parë përvëlohet 2-3 minuta në ujë të vluar me kripë, dhe në këtë rast serviret me vaj, lëng limoni ose, limontoz.



*Sallatë domate e kastraveca*

Kastravecat e njomë lahen mirë, u pritet maja dhe
bishti, ndërsa të mëdhenjtë qërohen, priten rrumbullak
dhe v-endosen në mes të pjatës në formë shkalle. Rreth e
qark vihen domate të prera të formë rrathesh, qepë të
grira hollë të përziera me majdanoz, me vaj e uthull
dhe kripë.

Për 500 gr kastraveca e domate duhen
vaj 3-4 lugë gjellë, uthull 2 lugë, qepë 2 kokrra,
majdanoz 2-3 fije, kripë 



*Sallatë verore*

Për 500 gr domate e kastraveca duhen 
speca 200 gr,
vaj 4-5 lugë gjelle, 
uthull 2 lugë gjellë, 
qepë 2 kokrra,
majdanoz 2-3 fije dhe kripë.

Në nje pjatë vendosen kastraveca, domate të prera në formë rrethi dhe speca jeshile të grirë në formë fijesh. Sallata spërkatet me vaj, uthull, kripë, përzihet lehtë dhe vendoset në pjatë. Sipër i hidhen qepë të grira hollë të përzier me majdanoz.



*Sallatë me patate*

Për këtë sallaië zakonisht përdoren patate të vogla, të cilat bëjnë shumë firo në qoftë se qërohen të paziera. Prandaj ato lahen dhe zihen të paqëruara në ujë të vluar me kripë për 20-25 minuta. Pasi të jenë zier kullohen dhe shpëlahen me ujë të ftohtë që tu hiqot më lehtë lëkura (duhet të qërohen të nxehta që të pastrohen më shpejt dhe të bëjnë më pak firo.).

Patatet e qëruara priten në formë rrethi dhe vendosen bukur në pjatë. Këtyre u hidhet qepë e grirë në formë gjysmërrethi, kripë, piper 1 zi, vaj e uthull dhe në fund majdanoz i grirë hollë.

Për 4-5 persona duhen
patate 1 kg, 
vaj 4-5 lugë gjelle, 
uthull 3 lugë, 
qepë 1 kokërr e madhe, 
kripë, piper i zi, 
dhe pak majdanoz. 



*Sallatë me rrepa*

Për 500 gr rrepa duhen
vaj 3-4 lugë, 
uthull 2 lugë, 
pak majdanoz dhe kripë,
sipas dëshirës dhe mundësisë shtohet dhe salcë kosi

Kjo sallatë përdoret më tepër në stinën e dimrit sepse atëherë rrepat janë më të shijshme dhe më të lëngshme. Pasi u hiqet lëkura dhe lahen mirë, ato grihen në rende, u kullohet lëngu duke i shtrydhur lehtë, vendosen në pjatë dhe hidhet vaj, uthull, kripë e majdanoz i grirë hollë.

_Shënim: Në këtë sallatë është mirë të hidhet dhe pak salcë kosi e përzier me hudhra të shtypura._



*Sallatë me panxhar*

Për 1 kg panxhar duhen:
vaj 4-5 lugë gjelle, 
uthull 4-5 lugë, 
hudhra 1 kokerr mesatare, 
kripë, 
majdanoz.

Panxharit të kuq i priten rrënjët e gjethet, pastaj lahet mirë dhe zihet në ujë të vluar pa kripë (sepse keqësohet shija). Kur panxhari të jetë zier, i qërohet lëkura,pritet në formë rrethi ose gjysmërrethi (kur është i madh), vendoset në enë porcelani dhe i hidhen uthull, hudhra të shtypura ose të grira hollë dhe vaj ulliri. Përzihet dhe lihet 2-3 orë që të marinohet pak dhe panxharit i rikthhet ngjyra e kuqe nga uthulla. Pastaj vihet në pjatë, ku i hidhet pak kripë dhe zbukurohet me majdanoz të grirë hollë.



*Sallate me patellxhane te pjekur*

Për 1 kg. patëllxhanë duhen
speca 200-300 gr, 
domate 1 kokërr e madhe,
vaj 5-6 lugë gjelle, 
uthull 3-4 lugë, 
hudhra 2 kokrra,
kripë, piper, majdanoz sipas dëshirës

Zgjidhen patëllxhanë të mëdhenj dhe të trashë,ngjyrë violet dhe të butë. Piqen të paqëruar, pastaj u pastrohet lëkura dhe tuli u grihet hollë rne thikë ose kalohet në makinë, për tu bërë pure. Së bashku me patëllxhanët e pjekur, në makinë mund të kalohen disa kokrra domate me tul dhe speca të pjekur. Masa e përgatitur vendoset në një enë prej porcelani ose balte dhe
duke e përzier me lugë druri shtohen hudhra të shtypura, vaj ulliri, uthull, majdanoz i grirë imët, kripë, piper, dhe në fund spërkatet përsëri me vaj ulliri, i cili përmirëson shumë shijen dhe shton kaloritë e sallatës. Kjo sallatë është e leverdisshme të gatuhet nëpër familje, sepse mund të përgatitet në sasira të mëdha dhe të ruhet në vende të freskëta.



*Sallatë me speca të pjekur*

Për 1 kg speca duhen
vaj 4-5 lugë, 
uthull 2-3 lugë, 
hudhna 1 kokërr,
kripë, piper sipas dëshirës

Për këtë sallatë zgjidhen speca të mëdhenj me tul,piqen në zjarr të ngadalshëm dhe pasi të jenë pjekur u hiqet cipa dhe farëzat. Priten në formë rripash, vendosen në pjatë, u hidhet vaj, uthull, kripe dhe hudhra te
shtypura.



*Sallatë pure me patate e me hudhra*

Për 1 kg patate duhen
vaj 4-5 lugë, 
uthull 3 lugë, 
hudhra 2 kokrra mesatare, 
kripë dhe spec djegës.

Patatet e qëruara lahen mirë, të mëdhatë priten përgjysmë dhe zihen në ujë të vluar me kripë. Pasi të jenë zier, kullohen dhe të nxehta kalohen në makinë,vendosen në enë porcelani ose tas plastmasi; punohen me lugë druri duke i shtuar hudhra të shtypura dhe spec djegës. Sallata vihet në pjatë duke i dhënë formë të bukur dhe në fund spërkatet me vaj ulliri.



*Sallatë me fasule të thata.*

Për 1 filxhan fasule duhen
vaj 3-4 lugë, 
uthull 2 lugë, 
qepë 2 kokrra mesatare.
majdanoz, kripë, piper i kuq.

Fasulet e pastruara lahen dhe vihen të ziejnë. Pas 10-15 minutash vlimi u kullohet uji dhe i shtohet ujë tjetër i vluar. Lihet të ziej derisa kokrrat të zbuten plotësisht, por jo të treten. Në fund të zierjes shtohet kripë, lihen të ftohen në ujin e vet, kullohen dhe vendosen në pjatë, u hidhet qepë e grirë hollë e përzier me majdanoz, me vaj, kripë, uthull e piper të kuq.



*Sallatë me pure fasulesh*

Për 1 filxhan fasule duhen
vaj 3-4 lugë, 
uthull 2 lugë, 
kripë, piper i zi.

Fasulet e ziera si më sipër shtypen në kullesë dhe pureja e përgatitur përzihet me vaj, kripë e piper të zi. Kjo masë vendoset në pjatë dufce i dhënë formë të bukur; sipër spërkatet me vaj e uthull.



*Sallatë me kungull*

Për 1 kg. kungulleshka duhen
vaj për skuqje 1/2 filxhan çaji,
 miell 2 lugë gjelle,
kripë, piper, 
vaj ulliri 2 lugë gjelle, 
hudhra 2 kokrra,
uthull 2 lugë gjelle.

Kungulleshkave të njoma u hiqet cipa duke i kruar me thikë, shpëlahen dhe priten në feta. Pastaj shtohet kripë e piper, lyhen me miell nga të dyja anët dhe skuqen. Kungulleshkat e skuqura vendosen në pjatë dhe u hidhen hudhra të shtypura me vaj ulliri e uthull. Kjo sallatë mund të shoqërohet dhe me kos.



*Sallatë me patëllxhanë*

 Për 1 kg patëllxhanë duhen
vaj për skuqje 1/2 filxhan çaji, 
miell 2 lugë gjelle,
kripë, piper, 
vaj ulliri 2 lugë gjelle, 
hudhra 2 koikrra
uthull 2 lugë gjelle.

Patëllxhanëve u hiqet bishti dhe maja, lahen dhe priten në feta me trashësi 0,5 cm. Në qoftë se patëllxhanët janë të trashë priten rrumbullakt, ndërsa kur janë të hollë priten pjerrët. Patëllxhanët e prerë futen në ujë me kripë dhe li-
hen 3.0 minuta që tu dalë hidhërimi. Pastaj shpelahen, kullohen, hidhet piper e kripë, kalohen në miell dhe
skuqen. Përgatiten njëlloj si kungulleshkat, me hudhra të shtypura, me vaj e uthull ose me kos.



*Sallatë ruse*


Për 1 filxhan vaji duhen
1-2 të verdha veze, 
pak kripë, 
1/2 kokërr limon të shtrydhur ose 2 lugë gjelle uthull. 

Për 1 kg. sallatë ruse duhen 
patate 4-5 kokrra mesatare, 
karrota 5-6 kokrra mesatare, 
turshi 1 kavanoz, fasule 2 filxhanë kafeje, 
ullinj 1 filxhan kafeje, 
panxhar 1 kokërr për zbukurim, 
limon 1 kokërr, 
vezë 2 kokrra (një për majonezë, një për zbukurim), 
vaj ulliri 1/2 filxhan çaji 
kripë, majdanoz, 
gogozhare 1-2 copë për zbukurim.

Karotat pastrohen, lahen dhe zihen në ujë të vluar pa kripë. 1 hidhet aq ujë sa të mbulohen, ziejnë 30-40 minuta derisa të bëhen gati. Patatet e një madhësie _(zakonisht merren më të voglat)_ lahen mirë dhe zihen të paqëruara në ujë të vluar me kripë 25-30 minuta. Pastaj ndërrohet uji dhe shpëlahen me ujë të ftohtë që të mos hapen. Fasulet zihen si për sallatë fasulesh; në vend të fasuleve mund të përdoren edhe bizele të njoma. Perimet e ziera priten në copa kubike të vogla afërsisht në madhësi të barabarta, vendosen në enë prej porcelani, shtohen tranguj turshi [i](mundësisht të kavanozëve)[/] të prerë
po në formë kubike, kripë, paik, uthull, majdanoz i grirë dhe përzihen me kujdes me dy lugë ose pirun që të mos prishet forma e perimeve. Në këtë përzierje shtohet gjysma e salcës miajoneze dhe përzihet përsëri me kujdes.

Sallata e përgatitur vendoset në pjatë, i jepet forma ovale dhe mbulohet me pjesën tjetër te maJonezës. Majoneza hapet në gjithë sipërfaqen e sallatës me lugë ose thikë. Sipër dhe anash sallata zbukurohet me feta panxhari të zier, me gogozhare të prera në formë fijesh, vezë të ziera dhe të prera në feta etj. Rreth e qark ose vendevende vendosen gjethe sallate jeshile ose majdanoz.

Në këtë salatë mund të përdoret dhe mish viçi i zier, shpendë të zier ose peshk. Kur këto mishra priten në feta të mëdha, vihen për të zbukuruar sallatën nga jashtë, kurse kur priten në copa të vogla përzihen
bashkë me të. Sallata në këto raste merr emrin sipas produktit që përdoret, p.sh. sallatë ruse me mish, sallatë ruse me peshk ose me shpend.

*Majoneza që përdoret për këtë sallatë përgatitet në këtë menyrë:*
 Në një enë porcelani hidhen të verdhat e vezëve të ndara me kujdes nga të bardhat, shtohet lëng limoni ose limontoz i shikrirë me ujë, kripë e imët dhe punohet me tel vezësh ose pirun. PastaJ duke i rrahur vazhdimisht i shtohet vaj u]liri pak e nga pak, dhe më vonë, kur salca lidhet, sasia e vajit mund të shtohet.

Vaji duhet të jetë i ftohtë,ndërsa vezët në rast se janë ruajtur në frigorifer duhet të ngrohen pak në ambientin e dhomës. Në përgjithësi majoneza punohet më mirë në vend të freskët, sepse vaji emulgohet më mirë d.m.th. bashkohet me të verdhat e vezës. Kur të jetë lidhur e gjithë sasia e vajit, salca hollohet me pak uthull. Uthulla mund të zëvendësohet me lëng limoni ose nganjëherë me lëngun e kastravecave turshi (në kavanoza). Uthulla e hollon salcën dhe e zbardh atë. Në qoftë se salca pritet mund të punohet përsëri nga fillimi duke hedhur në një enë të pastër disa pika uji të ftohtë dhe pak e nga
pak nga masa e prerë. Vazhdohet të punohet derisa e gjithë masa të lidhet. Në rast se përsëri nuk lidhet, atëherë masa duhet të ftohet dhe të përzihet pak e nga pak me një tjetër të verdhë veze të rrahur.



*Sallatë me qepë te thata.*

Për 2 kokrra qepë mesatare duhen 
1 lugë gjelle vaj,
1 lugë uthull, 
kripë e piper.

Qepët e thata grihen hollë në formë gjysmërrethi dhe vendosen në enë porcelani ose plastmasi. Mbi to hidhet ujë i nxehtë, lihen 5-10 minuta dhe pastaj hiqen. Rregullohen me va], uthull, kripë dhe piper të zi.



*Sallate shendeti*

Kastraveca të freskët, karota dhe mollë, prifen në formë fijesh, ndërsa gjethet e sallatës jeshile priten në 34 pjesë. Të gjitha përzihen bashkë duke i shtuar lëng limoni, salcë kosi dhe kripë. Sipër sallata zbukurohet me fete domatesh dhe majdanoz të grirë imët.

Për 4-5 persona duhen
Kastraveca 2 copë mesatare, 
karota 2 copë, 
domate 2 kokrra, 
sallatë jeshile një tufë mesatare, 
salcë kosi 100 gr, 
limon 1/4 e kokrrës mesatare,
kripë dhe majdanoz. 



*Sallate me karrota te fresketa*

Për 500 gr karota duhen 
hudhra 4-5 thelpinj, 
pak piper e kripë, 
2-3 lugë vaj, 
2 lugë uthull ose 1/2 filxhan majonezë.

Karotat e pastruara e të lara grihen në rende me vrima të mëdha, u hidhet pak kripë e piper i zi, shtohen hudhra të shtypura, përzihen duke i hedhur vaj e uthull ose më mirë salcë majoneze.



*Sallatë perimesh me fruta*

Për 4-5 persona duhen
Karota 4-5 copë, 
1/4 e lakrës mesatare, 
2-3 kokrra mollë, 
1 tufë sallatë, 
4-5 lugë gjelle vaj, 
2 lugë gjelle uthull, 
kripë.

Karotat e qëruara e të lara grihen në rende me vrima të mëdha, lakra dhe mollët grihen hollë në formë fijesh, ndersa sallata jeshile pritet në copa gjithashtu të mëdha. Produktet e përgatitura përzihen së bashku, rregullohen me vaj, uthull e kripë dhe vendosen në vend të freskët për 30 minuta.



*Domate të mbushura me sallatë ruse*

Për 1 kg domate (6-7 kokrra) duhen
Sallatë ruse 1 filxhan çaji, 
2-3 lugë gjelle majonezë, 
majdanoz.

Domate mesatare të pjekura mirë dhe të forta priten në forme shporte, u hiqet tuli dhe u hidhet nga brenda kripë. Veçan, përgatitet sallata ruse me majonezë me të cilën mbushen domatet. Çdo domate mbulohet nga sipërrne majonezë dhe majdanoz të grirë hollë. Në një pjatancë shtrohen disa gjethe sallatë jeshile dhe mbi to vihen domatet e mbushura.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Fiori

*Sallatë e përzier dimrore*

Patatet, karotat dhe panxhari zihen veç e veç, pastrohen dhe priten në feta të barabarta. Ndërsa kastravecat turshi ose lakrat arme priten në copa të vogla, përzihen së bashku, iu shtohet qepë e grirë hollë, lripë, vaj, uthull.

Për 8-10 persona duhen
patate 4-5 kokrra, 
karota 6-7 copë, 
panxhar 3-4 kokrra, 
kastraveca 3-4 copë, 
1 kokërr qepë, 
5-6 lugë vaj, 
2-3 lugë uthull, 
kripë.



*Sallatë me rrepa të kuqe*

Rrepat e kuqe pastrohen nga gjethet dhe rrënja, lahen mirë dhe pa i qëruar grihen në feta të holla. Më pas vendosen bukur në pjatë si dhe ju hidhen qepë të njoma të grira hollë, vaj, uthull e kripë. Kjo sallatë shijohet mirë me salcë kosi ose majonezë.

Për 4-5 persona duhen;
rrepa 500 gr,
qepë të njoma 2 copë,
vaj 3-4 lugë,
uthull 2 lugë, 
kripë. 



*Sallatë me finok*

Finoku pastrohet nga 2-3 gjethet e jashtme. Priten pak gjethet nga sipër, kurse rrënja lahet dhe pritet në feta të holla. Vendoset në pjatë dhe spërkatet me kripë, vaj e uthull.

Për 500 gr finok duhen:
vaj 3-4 lugë, 
uthull 2 lugë gjelle, 
kripë. 



*Sallatë me *finok të zier*

Finoku i pastruar vihet të ziejë në ujë të vluar me
kripë për 5 minuta. Më pas kullohet, ftohet pritet në feta dhe
shërbehet si më sipër.

Për 500 gr. finok duhen:
vaj 3-4 lugë, 
uthull 2 lugë gjelle,
kripë.




p.s. di njeri kë quajmë finok? E kam parë në disa libra kuzhine po nuk jam e sigurt...

----------


## dimegeni

ti qeke mjeshtre fare,po i provoj keto formulat dhe po s'dolen gje do provojme si i gatuan ti....apo jo?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Fiori

Edhe pse ka shume nga recetat me lart, te cilat jane origjinale te miat, pjesa tjeter eshte marre ne libra apo si bashkepunim me njerez te tjere. Kjo per shkak te kohes se kufizuar qe kam, per te qendruar dhe menduar te gjitha recetat. Megjithate ti shiko per cilat receta te mbushet syri dhe me thuaj te te dregoj nje pjate te bere nga une. Zakonisht ato qe bej dalin me mire se recetat  :shkelje syri:  (kush tha qe mburren korcaret?!  :sarkastik:  )

----------


## Fiori

*Sallatë me salcë kosi (liptao).*

Kosi i kulluar përzihet me kastraveca turshi të grirë shumë hollë dhe hudhra të shtypura. Shtohet: kripë, vaj ulliri dhe sipas dëshirës specdjegës. Gjithashtu në vënd të kastravecave turshi mund të hidhen gogozhdare.

Gjatë servirjes përseri hidhet pak vaj ulliri.

Kjo sallatë mund të përgatitet edhe me gjizë jo shumë të kripur ose djathë. Gjiza ose djathi, shtypen mirë që të bëhen në formë pureje.

Për 500 gr salcë kosi duhen kastraveca të vegjël
turshi 3-4 copë, hudhra 1 kokërr mesatare, vaj 1
filxhan kafeje, kripë, spec djegës. 




*Tarator me kastraveca*


Në një tas hidhen kastraveca të grirë hollë, mundë-
sisht në rende me vrima të mëdha _(ndërsa unë zakonisht e pres kastravecin në feta të vogla, kur është i grirë nuk ja ndjej shijën)_. Më pas shtohen hudhra të shtypura me kripë, dhe përzihen me një pjesë të vajit.

Në një enë rrihet kosi, hollohet me pak ujë të ftohtë
dhe hidhet pak e nga pak në tasin me kastraveca. Në
qoftë se kosi nuk është shumë i thartë shtohet pak lëng
limoni ose uthull. Në fund taratori rregullohet me vaj
ulliri, kopër të grirë hollë dhe sipas dëshirës piper të zi.

Në mungesë të kastravecave taratori mund të përgairtet
me speca te pjekura ose kungulleshka te fërguara. Për
këtë, specave u hiqet cipa pas pjekjes dhe priten në ku-
bikë te vegjël.


Për 500 gr kos duhen
kastravec 1 copë mesatare ose kunguj 2 copë, hu-
dhra disa thelpinj, vaj 3-4 lugë gjelle, uthull sipas
dëshirës, kripë, piper e kopër.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## PINK

> [
> 
> *SaIIatë me finok*
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Finoku pastrohet nga 2-3 gjethet e jashtme, priten
> pak gjethet nga sipër, kurse rrënja lahet, pritet iië feta të holla, vendoset në pjatë dhe spërkatet roe fcripë, vaj e
> uthull.
> 
> ...



Cfare eshte finok ?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## D&G Feminine

Nje recete nga une:

Sallate me domate, kastraveca, qepe, ullinj dhe avokado. Kjo e fundit i jep lezet. Vaj ulliri dhe pak majdanoz te copetuar sipas deshires.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> yeah, tani qe ma kujtove  
> 
> si pune lakre nuk mjafton xhuxha, duhet te kete nje emer tjeter


e quajkan edhe Florence fennel (Finocchio)

http://growingtaste.com/vegetables/ffennel.shtml

shih foton  :buzeqeshje: 

d&g,

Ti jeshe ne tirane ne vere, se s'te pashe fare?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Glamorous

Mesa pash nuk kishte ndonje teme ne lidhje me sallaterat, keshtu qe mendova ta hap nje te tille, ku se bashku te flasim ne lidhje me sallaterat e preferuara dhe receten e tyre. Pra jeni te ftuar te shkruani.
Si iniciatore e temes po shkruaj une per dy sallat e mia te preferuara:

*1.Sallate me spin*aq (te cilen e kam pare ne gatimet mongoleze), receta e saj:
Spinaq i lare edhe i prere (sic pritet sallata jeshile).
Karrota te grira ne rende, pra te imeta.
Limon i shtrydhur.
Kripe & vaji ulliri.
Kjo keshillohet per ata qe mbajne diete, dhe per ata qe kane munges hekuri ne gjak.


*2.Sallate me ton. Receta:*
Peshk ton (nga ai i konservave).
Domate te prere (ne copa te vogla)
Karrota
Qepe
Limoni, kripa dhe vaji hidhen sipas deshires.
keshillohet per ata qe deshirojne te hane dicka jo te rende dhe qe ti ngope:P.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## [Perla]

*Nice glamorous !*

Disa qe sallatra qe me pelqejne shume.


Sallata me speca te pjekura.

Specat zgjidhen te jene te medhenj dhe me tul. Lahen dhe vendosen per tu pjekur ne zjarr te ngadalte.Nqs shifni qe nxihen mos u trembni se nuk i keni perveluar  :ngerdheshje: 
Kur bindeni se jane pjekur i merrni specat dhe me kujdes i pastroni nga cipa dhe nga farat.

Specat i vendos ne pjate dhe i grin ne gjeresi ne forme rrethi.U shton kripen,uthullun dhe vajin e ullirit sipas deshires.Nqs i le per pak minuta ne prehje se bashku me perberesit marrin shume shije.

Nqs doni ta beni me pikante mund ti shtoni dhe hudhra te shtypura ose re prera ne feta shume te vogla , gjithashtu dhe piper te zi te bluar.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## [Perla]

*Sallate me Laker te bardhe* 

Për sallatë përdoret lakra e ëmbël. Koka e lakrës pastrohet nga gjethet e dëmtuara, shpëlahet, pritet përgjysmë ose në katërsh dhe duke mbajtur koçanin pritet në fije të holla. Më pas spërkatet me kripë, piper të kuq, dhe pak sheqer. Shtypet derisa të lëshojë lëng, perzihet me vaj e uthull dhe vendoset në pjatë. Për ta zbukuruar i hidhet majdanoz i grirë hollë. 

Kjo sallatë mund të përgatitet dhe ndryshe. Lakra e prerë hollë vendoset në tenxhere, i shtohet kripë dhe uthull. Pastaj ngrohet e përzihet derisa të shihet se eshtë zbutur pak. Lihet të ftohet dhe rregullohet me vaj e uthull.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## [Perla]

*Sallate me Lukelaker.*

Për këtë sallatë zgjidhen lulelakra të bardha dhe të dendura. Lulelakra pastrohet nga gjethet jeshile, lahet dhe vihet për tu zier në ujë të vluar me kripë. Që të ziejë në të njëjtën kohë, pjeset ge jane me te medha  ndahen në 2-3 pjesë. Pasi të jenë zier ndahen në lule të veçanta, vendosen në pjatë dhe spërkaten me vaj,lëng limoni ose limontoz të shkrirë në ujë; në fund i shtohet kripë e piper i zi.

Zakonisht e shkon shume me peshk  :ngerdheshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## DAJO

Ja edhe nje variant tjeter me ton conserve.
Per kater normale persona persa, i perket oreksit.
Nuk rekomandohet te shoqerohet me proteina shtazore gjate , para ose pas ngrenies.
Pranon cdo pije.Vere e bardhe rasti me perfekt.
Nevojiten:
Ton i konservuar- 250 gr
Domate te forta (jo shume te bera)- dy kokra te mesme.
Qepe te njoma - kater deri gjashte filize(verem pjesa e bardhe )
Majdanoz i fresket - nje tufe e vogel (50 gr)
Nje koker limon
Piper i zi
Kripe 3-5 gr ( te kihet parasysh konserva, nese eshte e konservuar vetem ne uje me kripe (pra jo ne vaj) nuk i hidhet kripe fare).
Vaj ulliri Berati- pa mase.
Pak sallate jeshile -  4-5 gjethe.
Majoneze- 50 gr.
Dy kokra veze te zjera - te prera sa me holle.
Pergatitja:
Kollaj fare. Hidhini te gjitha ne nje ene te thelle dhe me nje trazim te lehte keni arritur suksesin.
Kujdes: Tonin dohet ta coptoni.
Eshte nje kryeveper ne vere.
Oreks paci!
Dajo.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## [Perla]

*Sallate me patrixhane*

Lahen  patrixhanet me qerohen u hiqet koka . Une nuk ua heq komplet lekuren por una heq ne forme rripash vertikale. E pres feta feta ne gjeresi dhe e vendos ne tigan per te skuqur , jo me shume vaji por mjaftushem qe mos te percellohen. Kur marrin nje ngjyre kafe te lehte i kthej ne anen tjeter deri sa te marrin te njejten ngjyre.

Me pas sapo i heq nga tigani u heq menjehere kripe , uthull dhe vaji ulliri gjithmone sipas deshires.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

